# Help! Want to print 60%Cotton 40% Poly with Plasticol



## TBaumgarden (Jun 11, 2012)

Help! I found a shirt that I love that is a great fit, etc. for my line but it is 60% cotton and 40% poly jersey. I am wanting to use plasticol transfers but have heard that blends and the inks don't necessarily work well on these. Does anyone have any experience with this? Is it best to stick with 100% cotton or cotton jersey? Thanks so much!


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Get free samples from all suppliers and test it for yourself. I have printed on cotton/poly blends with no problems. Make sure to wash and dry the garment several times as well and use a sharpie fabric marker to write the companies name on each test so you can remember which print came from each company.


----------



## TBaumgarden (Jun 11, 2012)

Great! Thank you so much!


----------



## Got T (Mar 12, 2012)

As the company who makes the transfer if their transfers will work on this blend? This shouldn't be a issue, but you might need to use a different transfer company.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

TBaumgarden said:


> Help! I found a shirt that I love that is a great fit, etc. for my line but it is 60% cotton and 40% poly jersey. I am wanting to use plasticol transfers but have heard that blends and the inks don't necessarily work well on these. Does anyone have any experience with this? Is it best to stick with 100% cotton or cotton jersey? Thanks so much!


 
TBaumgarden,
I think you will find almost any companies transfer will work on 60/40 blend

Larry[USER=25610]@DowlingGraphics[/USER].com


----------

